# Hey Remmi and I!!!!!! II



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Just heard that firings are starting to occur in Green Bay!

Sherman will be demoted to just coach, and Harlan is looking to Seattle for his replacement.

Also a new grounds keeper is being sought as the last one seemed to allow*TO MUCH MOSS IN THE END ZONE IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE.

And an astrologist is being sought to read the *MOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nothin' like a little old fashion oke: !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How rude, how rude, how rude! :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

replace "rude" with "true" and or "funny" 

I like the too much moss in the endzone. Heh heh


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Goldy!

That is awesome! :lol:

Now let hope that the Vikings can pee all over the Eagles!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You guys have to much free time on your hands. :toofunny:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

DeltaBoy said:


> Goldy!
> 
> That is awesome! :lol:
> 
> Now let hope that the Vikings can pee all over the Eagles!


I'll second that Delta!! :beer:

I'm sure Remmi just lost his breakfast! uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh my god, I am going to either uke: or have nightmares for the next 7 months!


----------

